# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  गुजराती थाली विथ ---- निशा

## Nisha.Patel

गुजराती कढ़ी



आवश्यक  सामग्री : दही - 400 ग्राम, बेसन -आधा कप, तेल - 2-3 टेबल स्पून, जीरा -  आधा छोटी चम्मच, सरसों के दाने - आधा छोटी चम्मच, मैथी के दाने - आधा छोटी  चम्मच, करी पत्ता - 6-7, हींग - 2-3 पिंच, हल्दी - एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच,  हरी मिर्च - 4-5 बारीक काटी हुई, अदरक - पेस्ट एक छोटी चम्मच, नमक -  स्वादानुसार, गुड़ या चीनी - एक छोटी चम्मच, साबुत लाल मिर्च - 2-3, लाल  मिर्च पाउडर - एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच, हरा धनिया- 2 टेबल स्पून कतरा हुआ    



विधि : कढ़ी बनाने के लिए खट्टे दही में  बेसन को घोल लें। कढ़ाई में तेल डालकर गरम कर लें और इसमें जीरा, सरसों,  मेथी के दाने डाल कर भून लें। साथ ही करी पत्ता, हींग, हल्दी पाउडर, हरी  मिर्च और अदरक का पेस्ट डाल कर हल्का सा भून लें। भुने मसाले में कढ़ी का  घोल डालें और तेज आंच पर कढ़ी में उबाल आने तक पकाएं। नमक और चीनी डाल कर  अच्छे से मिला दें। अब कढ़ी में हरा धनिया और लाल मिर्च डाल दें। कढ़ी को  धीमी आंच पर 15 मिनट तक पकने दें। कढ़ी बन गई है तो उसे एक प्याले में निकाल  लें। कढ़ाई में थोड़ा सा तेल डालकर गरम कर लें। गरम तेल में एक चौथाई छोटी  चम्मच जीरा डाल कर तड़का लगाएं। साबुत लाल मिर्च और 1-2 पिसी लाल मिर्च को  डालें। अब तड़के को कढ़ी में डाल दें।

----------


## Nisha.Patel

थेपला/ मेथी परांठा


थेपला/ मेथी परांठा भारत में सबसे जयादा गुजरात में खाया जाता है, ये बनाने में बहुत ही आसान और नाश्ते केलिए अतिउतम होता है|



  

 परोसें : एक व्यक्ति के लिए.  तेयारी का समय : 15                                        मिनट.
 


  सामग्री  : 
 गेहूं का आटा                                            - 1 कप  हरी मिर्च (कटी हुई)                                            - 2  लाल मिर्च पाउडर                                            - 1 चम्मच  अदरक और लहसुन (कसा हुआ)                                            - 2 चम्मच  अज्वैन                                            - 1/5 चम्मच  हिंग                                            - एक चुटकी  मेथी (कटी हुई)                                            - 1 कप  धनिया पाउडर                                            - आधा चम्मच  जीरा                                            - 1/5 चम्मच  गरम मसाला                                            - 2 चुटकी  नमक                                            - स्वादनुसार  तेल                                            - सेकने के लिए 








 विधि... 
मेथी और हरी मिर्च को धोकर काट ले|एक परात में गेहूं का आटा ले|सभी मसाले, मेथी, अदरक, लहसुन, हरी मिर्च और केवल एक चम्मच तेल डाल कर गुंद ले|अब आटे को अच्छी तरह से नरम गुंद ले|अब थोडा सा आटा लेकर उसकी गोली बनाये|अब उसे बेलन की सहायता से बेल कर एक परांठा बना ले|आप परांठे को किसी भी आकार का बना सकते हैं|अब तवा गरम करके बेला हुआ परांठा उस पर डाल दे|परांठे को अच्छी तरह से दोनों तरफ से तेल लगा केर सेके, जब तक यह दोनों तरफ से भूरे रंग का ना हो जाए|अब इसी प्रकार से बाकी के बचे आटे से भी परांठे बना ले|आपके परांठे खाने केलिए तैयार है, इसे मक्खन या चटनी या दही अपनी पसंद से गरम गरम खाए और खिलाये|

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*ढोकला*














दाल चावल से ढोकला (Dhokla) को बनाने में कुछ ज्यादा समय लगता है, यदि  आपको तुरत फुरत ढोकला बनाना हो तो आप झटपट ढोकला (Instant Dhokala) बना  सकते हैं. ये खाने में स्वादिष्ट और पौष्टिक भी है. इसे बनाने में तेल बहुत  ही कम ही लगता है और बनाने में इतना आसान कि कोई भी बना सकता है.




*आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for instant Dhokla*

*ढोकला के घोल के लिये:*




बेसन  -  100 ग्राम(एक कप)सूजी रवा - 100 ग्राम(एक कप)पानी  - 100 ग्राम (आधा कप)दही  - 200 ग्राम (1 कप, फैट लीजिये)हल्दी - चुटकी भरनमक - 1 छोटी चम्मच या स्वादानुसारईनो पाउडर - —- 1 छोटी चम्मच
*तड़का लगाने के लिये:*


तेल - एक टेबल स्पूनराई के दाने - एक छोटी चम्मचहरी मिर्च - 2 या 3 कटी हुईचीनी  -  एक छोटी चम्मचनमक - एक चौथौई छोटी चम्मचहरा धनियाँ - एक टेबिल स्पून कटा हुआनारियल  - एक टेबिल स्पून कद्दूकस किया हुआ (यदि नहीं हैतो कोई बात नहीं)
*बनाने की विधि*

किसी बर्तन में बेसन, सूजी और फैंटे हुये दही , हल्दी और पानी को डाल कर  अच्छी तरह मिला लीजिये, घोल के अन्दर गुठले न बनें,  घोल में नमक भी डालकर  मिला दीजिये.
ढोकला  भाप से पकता है, इसलिये अब गैस जला कर कुकर मे 2 गिलास पानी डाल कर रख  दीजिये, कुकर के सेपरेटर या एसा बर्तन जो कुकर में रखा जा सके, बर्तन  में थोड़ा सा तेल लगाकर चिकना कर दीजिये.
मिश्रण में ईनो डाल कर अच्छी तरह फैट कर मिला दीजिये, और सेपरेटर में  डाल दीजिये. कुकर में सेपरेटर के नीचे जाली स्टैन्ड या कोई प्लेट लगा  दीजिये, ताकि सेपरेटर कुकर के तले को न छुए. कुकर बन्द कर दीजिये, लेकिन  ढक्कन में सीटी नहीं लगायें. 20 मिनिट में ढोकला बन जाता है. यह देखने के  लिये कि यह पक गया है, इसमें चाकू की नोंक गढ़ाकर देखिये. ढोकला यदि बन गया  है तो मिश्रण उससे चिपकता नहीं है.
कुकर से सेपरेटर को निकालिये. ठंडा होने के बाद, चाकू की सहायता से  ढोकला प्लेट में निकालिये. अब ढोकला को चाकू से अपने मन पसन्द चौकोर  टुकड़ों में काट लीजिये.
*तड़का बनायें:*एक छोटी कढ़ाई में एक टेबिल स्पून तेल  डालकर गरम करिये, तेल में राई डाल दीजिये. राई तड़कने के बाद, हरी मिर्च  डाल कर, एक छोटी कटोरी पानी डाल दीजिये. इसके बाद इस घोल में चीनी और  नमक डाल कर मिला दीजिये, उबाल आने के बाद गैस बन्द कर दीजिये, इस  तड़्के में एक नीबू का रस मिला दीजिये. इस तरी को चम्मच की सहायता से ढोकले  के सभी टुकड़ों पर डालिये. ढोकला तैयार है.
*किसी बर्तन में ढोकला कैसे बनायें:*

बर्तन जिसमें, ढोकला बनाने के लिये थाली रखनी है, 2 छोटे गिलास पानी  डालकर, गैस पर गरम करने रख दीजिये. एक जाली का स्टैन्ड इसी पानी में रख  दीजिये. इस स्टैन्ड के ऊपर हम ढोकला की थाली को रखेंगे.
थाली को तेल लगाकर चिकना कीजिये. मिश्रण में ईनो पाउडर डालकर अच्छी तरह  चमचे से फैट कर मिलाइये. मिश्रण को चिकनी थाली में डालकर फैलाइये. थाली को  उठाकर जाली स्टैन्ड पर रखिये, और बर्तन को ढक दीजिये. तेज गैस पर 20 मिनिट  तक ढोकला को पकाइये. (ढोकला पूरी तरह पक गया है उसके लिये आप ढोकला में  चाकू गड़ा कर देख लीजिये, अगर चाकू में मिश्रण नहीं चिपकता है, तब ढोकला पक  गया है). गैस बन्द कर दीजिये.
 ढोकला की थाली बर्तन से निकालिये. ठंडा होने पर, चाकू की सहायता से ढोकला  प्लेट में निकाल लीजिये. चाकू से अपने मन पसन्द आकार के टुकड़े काट लीजिये,  तड़का लगाइये.
ढोकला के टुकड़ों को टेबिल पर रखने बाली प्लेट में लगायें. हरे धनिये और नारियल ऊपर से डाल कर सजाइये.
आपका ढोकला तैयार है. गरमा गरम ढोकला, हरे धनिये की चटनी के साथ परोसिये एवं खाइये.
*********सावधानियां*********


1. यदि ढोकला का मिश्रण अधिक गाड़ा या अधिक पतला होता है तो ढोकला अच्छा नहीं फूलता.2. ईनो साल्ट डाल कर मिश्रण को चमचे से चलाइये, जैसे ही एअर बबल आ जाय  तुरन्त ढोकला बर्तन में डाल कर पकने रखिये, मिश्रण को ज्यादा देर तक नहीं  फैटें.  ईनो साल्ट डालने के बाद यदि मिश्रण ज्यादा देर तक पकाने न रखा जाय  तो भी ढोकला अच्छा नही फूलता.3. यदि ढोकला पकाने के लिये आग बहुत धीमी रखी जाय तो भी ढोकला अच्छा नहीं फूलता.

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

बदीया है

----------


## Rajeev

निशा जी बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है आपने बहुत अच्छी विधियाँ बताई है गुजराती भोजन बनाने की
मेरी तरफ से रेप्युटेशन और थैंक्स स्वीकार करे |
धन्यवाद

----------


## jhatka

> जगडा मत करो और शांति से खाना खाओ


 मै तो थाली लेकर हाज़िर हूँ .................:salut:

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*खाखरा 



सामग्री 8 खाखरों  के लिए 
*
*
*
250  g आटा, 2 हरी मिर्च का पेस्ट, 5 कली लहसुन का पेस्ट, आधा कप दूध, आधा कप  तेल, 1 छोटा चम्मच पिसी चीनी, आधा छोटा चमच नमक, 1 बड़ा चम्मच घी

1 ) सबसे पहले आटे में नमक, चीनी और घी डालकर खूब मसलें! फिर लहसुन और हरीमिर्च का पेस्ट 
मिला दें!
2 ) दूध के छींटे दे देकर आटे को सख्त गूंध लें!
3 ) गुंधे  आटे की आठ लोइयां तोड़कर पतली -पतली गोल रोटियां बेल लें!
4 ) तवा गरम करें! एक रोटी को गरम तवे पर डालकर दोनों और से अधपकी सेंके! फिर दोनों और 
थोड़ा थोड़ा तेल चुपड़कर कपड़े से दबा दबाकर रोटी को दोनों और से इतना सेंके की वह सख्त और 
करारी हो जाए! इसी भांति साड़ी रोटियां सेंक लें!
5 ) अब ये तैयार है! इसे चाय के साथ खाएं!

----------


## Krish13

निशा जी आपका सूत्र बहुत ही जायकेदार है रेपोटेशन स्वीकार करै

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*निशा सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है लेकिन यहाँ तो जख्मों पर नमक छिड़कने का काम कर  गया.. एक अरसा हो गया गेहूं से बनी रोटी खाए. और ये सब तसवीरें देख कर मुह  में पानी आ रहा है.. लेकिन किया क्या जाये..

खैर आपने बहुत अच्छी तरह से जानकारी दी..* *

कुछ उत्तर भारत के पकवान के बारे में भी बताएं..*

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपका सूत्र बहुत ज़ायकेदार हे कृपया गुजराती फाफड़े और कच्चे पपीते की चटनी बनाने की सही विधि बताइए में इन्हें बनती तो हु पर थोड़ी कसार रह जाती हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

गुजरती दाल ढोकली--सामग्री १ कप तुआर की दाल कुकर में उबाली हुई ,हरी मिर्चें ३-४ ,जवार का आटा १ कप गेंहू का आटा २ कप ,बेसन १/४ कप नमक स्वाद के अनुसार लाल मिर्च पाउडर १ छोटा चम्मच ,हल्दी १ छोटा चम्मच 

विधि --दोनों आटे और मसाले मिला कर गूँथ ले और३ -४  रोटी बेल लेगेस पर एक तपेले में पानी उबाल ले  फिर चाक़ू की सहायता से रोटियों को चोकौर काट ले और उबलते पानी में दाल दे अब १५ मिनट बाद दाल डाल दे और फिर एक कढाई में तेल डाल कर हरी मिर्च और जीरे का बघार लगा ले और तपेले में डाल कर गाढ़ा  होने तक उबले और लसन की चटनी के साथ परोसें

----------


## Nisha.Patel

कच्चे पपीते की चटनी


विधि :

कच्चे पपीते को कद्दूकस कर लें।

अब इसमें जीरा, नींबू का रस, काली मिर्च पाउडर, हरा धनिया मिलाकर पीस लें और गर्मागर्म भोजन के साथ सर्व करें।


सामग्री :

200 ग्राम कच्चा पपीता, आधा टी स्पून जीरा, नींबू का रस, काली मिर्च पाउडर स्वादानुसार, हरा धनिया, नमक स्वादानुसार।

----------


## sangita_sharma

धन्य वाद निशा जी

----------


## kamesh

*निशा जी
बड़ा ही स्वादमई सूत्र का निर्माण किया है आप ने
आदमी पढ़ेगा बाद में पहले तो इन दिशों को देखते ही मुह में पानी आ जायेगा
बधाई स्वीकारें  स्वादिस्ट,जायकेदा  ,आनंदमयी ,और पोस्तिक सूत्र बनाने के लिए
कब खिला रहीं है आप ?
*

----------


## kamesh

*रेप ++ स्वीकारें*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*ढोकला बनानेकि रीत ढूंड रहा था आपने सिखादिया धन्यवाद...******

----------


## poonamrani

kya aap mere ko bhi khilye gi kya

----------


## Dark Rider

शुक्रिया..........................  .....................गुजरात को मेरे घर लाने के लिए

----------


## Krish13

> शुक्रिया..........................  .....................गुजरात को मेरे घर लाने के लिए


जनाब थोड़ा सा गुजरात हमारे इधर भी आने दो............... :P

----------


## itsmine

निशा जी कृपया फाफड़ा की विधि भी बताइए

----------


## swami ji

*हन्दुस्तान की शान हे गुजराती ,,,,,यार ,,,,nisha  चाहो तो में आकी कोय हेल्प कर सकू ,,,में आपके सूत्र में पोस्ट कर सकता हु क्या ,,,*

----------


## love birds

अच्छा सूत्र है सुना तो है मगर कभी खाया नहीं है

----------


## sushilnkt

जब निशा जी के घर पर चलेगे
तब खा लेना और का किसने हे वेसे
मेरा मन हे जल्द से जल्द गुजरात जाने का

----------


## Farhan

ये गुजराती थाली मे सब्जी मीठी क्योँ होती हैँ

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र  है

----------


## hot gujju

Nisha ji ap hame gujarat ki surat city ka surti locha banane ki vidhi bata skte ho.

----------


## nileshthematrix@Gmail.com

बहुत बेहतर...ज्ञान वरदक सूत्र है..

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> निशा जी कृपया फाफड़ा की विधि भी बताइए


...

फाफड़ा





आवश्यक सामग्री

    बेसन - 250 ग्राम (2 कप)
    नमक - स्वादानुसार ( आधा छोटी चम्मच)
    खाना सोडा - आधा छोटी चम्मच
    लाल मिर्च - एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच से कम
    अजवायन - आधा छोटी चम्मच
    तेल - 2 टेबल स्पून
    फाफड़ा तलने के लिये - तेल




विधि



किसी बर्तन में बेसन को छान कर निकाल लीजिये. बेसन में नमक, खाना सोडा, लाल मिर्च, अजवायन और तेल डालिये, सारी चीजों को हाथ से अच्छी तरह मिला लीजिये.

गुनगुने पानी की सहायता से नरम आटा गूंथिये, आटे को मसल मसल कर, उठा कर, पलट कर, 6/7 मिनिट तक गूथिये (आटा लगाने में लभग आधा कप पानी लग जाता है). गुंथे हुये आटे को आधा घंटे के लिये ढककर रख दीजिये.

आधा घंटे बाद आटे को अच्छी तरह मसल कर और चिकना कीजिये, अब इस आटे को तोड़कर छोटी छोटी (एक बड़े बेर के बराबर की) लोई बना लीजिये.

फाफड़ा बेलने के लिये लकड़ी का चिकना बोर्ड लीजिये, एक लोई को थोड़ा लम्बा कीजिये और बोर्ड के ऊपर हथेली के नीचे रखिये, हथेली से दबाब देते हुये फापड़ा आगे बड़ाइये, पतली पत्ती को बेले हुये फाफड़ा के नीचे लगाते हुये उसे निकालिये

बोर्ड से निकाले गये फाफड़ा को चिकनी थाली में रखिये, एक एक करके सारे फाफड़ा बनाकर थाली में रख लीजिये.





कढ़ाई में तेल डालकर गरम कीजिये, गरम तेल में 1- 2 -3 फाफड़ा उठा कर डालिये और पलट पलट कर हल्के ब्राउन होने तक तल कर, प्लेट में निकाल कर रखिये. सारे फाफड़े इसी तरह तरह तल कर तैयार कर लीजिये. अगर आप जल्दी जल्दी फाफड़ा बेल पाते हैं तब आप फाफड़ा बेलिये और कढ़ाई में किये गये गरम तेल में डालकर साथ साथ ही तलते भी जाइये, नहीं तो थाली में बनाकर रखने वाला तरीका ही ठीक है.

हमने फाफड़ा बोर्ड से निकालने के लिये चाकू का प्रयोग किया है क्यों कि हमारे पास वह लचकदार पत्ती नहीं है  जो फाफड़ा निकालने के लिये प्रयोग में लाई जाती है, चाकू उसके बराबर लचीला नहीं होता फिर भी इससे काम तो चलाया ही जा सकता है.
कुरकुरे स्वादिष्ट फाफड़ा तैयार है. इन्हें फाफडा खट्टी चटनी या हरे धनिये की चटनी के साथ फाफड़ा परोसिये और खाइये

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> ये गुजराती थाली मे सब्जी मीठी क्योँ होती हैँ


सब्जी स्वाद अनुसार बनायीं जाती हे और सब को अलग-अलग स्वाद पसंद  आता हे इसलिए आपने जो सब्जी खायी  होगी वो सब्जी बनाने वालेने अपने स्वादअनुसार बनायीं होगी

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> *हन्दुस्तान की शान हे गुजराती ,,,,,यार ,,,,nisha  चाहो तो में आकी कोय हेल्प कर सकू ,,,में आपके सूत्र में पोस्ट कर सकता हु क्या ,,,*


स्वागत हे आपका.....................................:music:

----------


## prakash85

Wakai mein achhi jaankari hain

----------


## swami ji

*बहोत खूब निशा ,,,,*

----------


## swami ji

गुजरात का नाम रोशन करो एस छोटी सी दुनियामे ,,,,

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

काफी बढ़िया कोशिश है ............

----------


## badboy123455

> काफी बढ़िया कोशिश है ............



कोशिश नही भाई इन्होने तो सब कुछ बना के बता दिया

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> कोशिश नही भाई इन्होने तो सब कुछ बना के बता दिया



अरे कहा हो भाई चोपाल पर आओ

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> काफी बढ़िया कोशिश है ............





> कोशिश नही भाई इन्होने तो सब कुछ बना के बता दिया


उत्साहवर्धन के लिए शुक्रिया ..........................

----------


## swami ji

*कुछ नया ..सूत्र को अपडेट करे निशा जी आप ..*

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय निशा जी क्या आप डाकोर के गोटे बनाने की विधि बता सकती हें

----------

